# Kubota L2000 price



## Highlander258

I am new to your site and dlooking for a little help from you experienced and learned folks. I am looking at a Kuboto L2000 tractor with mower deck and tiller. Seller says it is in good condition with less than 1000 hrs. I don't know how old it is. I have to travel 4 hours just to look at it and was wondering if the $3500.00 he wants is a decent price if it does run well. I would hate to make a wasted trip. I guess this is what is refered to as a grey market tractor?

Thanks for any help


----------

